# δώσε πόνο



## nickel (Jan 24, 2019)

Τα βίντεο (σύντομο και λιγότερο σύντομο):

http://www.docmed.gr/wp-content/uploads/2019/01/tasia-xris-boyl1.mp4?_=1

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=2&v=oTOZy-JCqKo

Με αφορμή την προτροπή της κ. Τασίας Χριστοδουλοπούλου από τη θέση της προεδρεύουσας στη Βουλή προς τους φωνασκούντες βουλευτές («Έχετε πολλή πλάκα. Συνεχίστε, συνεχίστε, ανεβείτε. Δώστε πόνο.») επιχειρώ (αξιοποιώντας και τη σχετική εγγραφή στο slang.gr) να βρω την ακριβή σημασία της έκφρασης «δώσε πόνο». Βοηθήστε κι εσείς:

1. προτρεπτική έκφραση που προκαλεί το αντικείμενο του πόθου του ομιλητή σε ενέργειες που ικανοποιούν τη μαζοχιστική διάσταση της επιθυμίας του.
2. Κατ’ επέκταση, προτροπή σε λαϊκό συνήθως καλλιτέχνη να αποδώσει στην εκτέλεση μουσικού κομματιού με τη μεγαλύτερη δυνατή ένταση· πρόκληση σε υπερπροσπάθεια.

Στα αγγλικά;

Knock yourself out.
Push it to the limit.
Go crazy.

Άλλα; Καλύτερα;


----------



## Themis (Jan 25, 2019)

Τι μαθαίνουμε στη Λεξιλογία! Ίσαμε τώρα αγνοούσα αυτές τις σημασίες της έκφρασης. Νόμιζα ότι τον πόνο τον δίνουμε στους άλλους, όχι στον εαυτό μας, και ότι "δώσε πόνο" σημαίνει: λιώσ' τους, χτύπα τους κάτω σαν χταπόδια, μην τους λυπάσαι, κάν' τους σκόνη, κάν' τους αλοιφή, κατακρεούργησέ τους. Αλήθεια, όταν οι οπαδοί καλούν τον σέντερ φορ να "δώσει πόνο", δεν εννοούν να βάλει γκολ, εννοούν να φορέσει πλερέζες; Ή μήπως είναι λανθασμένη η εντύπωσή μου ότι έχω ακούσει τέτοια χρήση;


----------



## nickel (Jan 25, 2019)

Δικό μου το λάθος. Παρασύρθηκα και περιόρισα την πρώτη σημασία στη μαζοχιστική διάσταση. Όχι, βέβαια. Η παρότρυνση αφορά και τους τρίτους σαν στόχο. Όπως λες: κάν’ τους με τα κρεμμυδάκια.


----------



## pontios (Jan 25, 2019)

Όχι ακριβώς το ίδιο, anyway ... _Give until it hurts_?


_Give until you drop/bleed._

_Give until you can't give no more._

_Give your blood, sweat and tears_?

_Give (it) your all._ 

_Give (it/your) everything._

_Give (it) all you've got._

_Leave it all on the field/floor/stage._


----------



## pontios (Jan 26, 2019)

Ήθελα να κρατήσω την αντιστοιχία του δώσε = give .... αλλά, το πλησιέστερο στην έννοια θα ήταν κάτι σαν το:

Yell until you're hoarse/sore/blue in the face.
Yell until you drop. 
Yell until you can't yell anymore.
Yell/holler at the top of your lungs.
Yell/scream your lungs out (which sounds painful, anyway).


----------



## nickel (Jan 26, 2019)

Ευχαριστώ. Απ' όλα αυτά προτιμώ το «Give it all you've got», κι ας έχει θετική σημασία.


----------



## antongoun (Jan 26, 2019)

Καλημέρα, 

Make them bleed
Give them hell 
?

Δυστυχώς σε μια πρώτη αναζήτηση δε βρίσκω κάτι χρήσιμο στο ίντερνετ, αλλά τα καταθέτω. Ειδικά για το πρώτο είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρη.


----------



## nickel (Jan 26, 2019)

antongoun said:


> Make them bleed
> Give them hell



Πολύ καλά και τα δύο! Μπορώ μέχρι να φανταστώ τον Τζέραρντ Μπάτλερ ντυμένο (γδυμένο) Λεωνίδα να τα λέει! :)


----------

